# xmms stoppt nach jedem Track



## ByeBye 46085 (14. April 2004)

Hallo, 

ich habe da ein kleines abe sehr nerviges Problem mit meinem XMMS seit ich ihn installiert habe (vor ca. 1.5 Wochen) stoppt er nach jedem Track, auch wenn noch andere in der Playlist folgen. 

Was ist da falsch? 

g cheif


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. April 2004)

Es gibt in xmms eine 'stop after current' Funktion, die nach jeden Track in der Playlist den Player stopt. Möglicherweise ist diese Funktion bei Dir aktiv!


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (14. April 2004)

*Sorry find ich nirgends*

Danke für den Tipp, aber irgendwie finde ich diese Funktion nicht. Wo ist die "zu Hause"? In den Einstellungen (rechtsklick=>Optionen=>Einstellungen)?

Als Info: Ich benutze XMMS 1.2.7.

g chief


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. April 2004)

Das ist ja der Bug, die Option wird nicht angezeigt, soweit ich erfahren und richtig verstanden habe. Dafür gibt es a) auf der xmms.org Website einen Patch, bzw. b) solltest Du auf eine neuere Version aktualisieren.

Das sollte Dein Problem lösen


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (15. April 2004)

*Fehler beim Compilieren*

Danke, habe mir sofort die neuste Version herunter geladen. aber immer wenn ich diese compilieren will bekomme beim befehl 
	
	
	



```
./configure
```
 den unten folgenden Fehler.


```
checking pthread.h presence... yes
checking for pthread.h... yes
checking for glib-config... no
checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.2... no
*** The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found
*** If GLIB was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
*** your path, or set the GLIB_CONFIG environment variable to the
*** full path to glib-config.
configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
```

Ich habe glib instaliert. Kfind findet folgende Ordner

file:/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.1/i386-linux-thread-multi/Glib
file:/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.1/i386-linux-thread-multi/auto/Glib

Im Code steht etwas von Variable eintragen. Wo? Wie? Was?

g chief


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. April 2004)

Vermutlich nicht die richtige libglib  version 

Bei Debian wäre folgendes hilfreich:

```
apt-get install libglib*
```

alle pakete die nach der regex-suche libglib enthalten werden installiert.
(holzhammermethode)

Naja, man kann aber auch sinnigerweise die Paketsuche bei Debian verwenden, dort suchen - und nur die nötigen Pakete installieren.

Wie das bei Suse und Redhat läuft, weiss ich leider nicht, sorry.
Oder lade Dir dir glib direkt bei der glib-website runter und kompilier und installier das selbst 

andere möglichkeit: Das ./configure findet die nötigen Dateien nicht automatisch. Gibt es einen Schalter, mit dem man den Pfad selbst angeben kann?

meistens hilft:

```
./configure --help
```


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (15. April 2004)

Ich glaube eben, dass ich GLIB habe und der Compiler dieses nur nicht findet. Das Paketierungstool von Mandrake (RPMDrake) zeigt an, dass GLIBC instaliert sei.

In meinem letzten Poste habe ich den Konsolen-code eingefügt. Dort steht etwas von Pfad angegeben. WIE?

Danke trotzdem für deine Hilfe.
g chief


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. April 2004)

Meist über ./configure --glibc=/pfad/zur/lib 

wobei --glibc jetzt geraten ist, eine auflistung möglicher parameter kommt normalerweise mit ./configure --help

und man kann halt in der Konsole:

```
GLIB_CONFIG=/pfad/zur/lib
```
eingeben (GLIB_CONFIG ist dann die envirionment variable)


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (6. Mai 2004)

*mit xmms1.2.9 gehts*

hallo,

erst mal ein riesen Danke an Neurodeamon. Dass mit der glibc habe ich zwar nicht zum laufen bekommen aber im neuen Mandrake ist der XMMS 1.2.9 als RPM und das geht.

g chief


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Mai 2004)

Freut mich!
Immer wieder gerne


----------

